# Drip system



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

How does the "drip system" work? and when do you start doing it? also how do you do it.. (setup, etc)


----------



## Sparta321 (Feb 24, 2013)

The drip system is a simple loop in light, filter, or heater cords when plugged into an outlet. Since a fish tank should be placed above an outlet, the cords should make a loop, or basically extra cord before the outlet. I know I'm not really explaining it the best, so it kinda looks like -
------------------
l (tank) l \
l l \ <-- cords
----------------- \ 
\ / < and this is where the outlet should be.
\ /
This is where the drip loop is. It's purpose is to prevent water from reaching the outlet, which, of course, would result in electrocuting the fish, etc.


----------



## Sparta321 (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, darn. My little keyboard made picture didn't turn out right....basically it's a loop that water can drip from if it runs down the cord.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Drip system, not drip loop...


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Lol....this has been a short but hilarious thread so far.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

I think there are some diagrams or pic about the betta drip system aka betta barrack on the net, some have different "ideas" but it's main point is to ease your task in changing the water. Most people will recycle the water, and some don't, am trying to figure out the best setup to use too, not going to recycle the water though, cos it may spread disease if any of the bettas get sick. Sure u can always use UV filters to minimize the risk, but still...I won't take that kind of risk, cos basically my water is "underground well water" which will only raise my electric bill for the pumps.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Drip system as in refilling fry tanks?
Basically it's a siphon set to a minimum outlet. For gravity to pull the water down, the inlet must be higher than the outlet. . . . Say a bucket of water on the fry tank. 
Fill the siphon tube with water and plug both ends or keep both ends level so water doesn't fall out. Plugged at the outlet, put in the intake (put tube in bucket) then place the outlet in the tank and release plug. Gravity should do the rest. 

Thus far that's normal siphoning. For it to drip - say one drop per second, you can use airline valve and set it to the volume you want. Or you could use chopstick or something to plug the outlet so water on drips very slowly.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

indjo said:


> Drip system as in refilling fry tanks?
> Basically it's a siphon set to a minimum outlet. For gravity to pull the water down, the inlet must be higher than the outlet. . . . Say a bucket of water on the fry tank.
> Fill the siphon tube with water and plug both ends or keep both ends level so water doesn't fall out. Plugged at the outlet, put in the intake (put tube in bucket) then place the outlet in the tank and release plug. Gravity should do the rest.
> 
> Thus far that's normal siphoning. For it to drip - say one drop per second, you can use airline valve and set it to the volume you want. Or you could use chopstick or something to plug the outlet so water on drips very slowly.


How do you know about drip system/betta barrack in details, indjo? u made/used one before?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

That's how I do mine.. I'll use glass gallon jugs or even clean water gallon jugs (like milk jugs).. airline tubing and a control valve (same as an air control valve) and let gravity do it's job


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

caissacrowntails said:


> How do you know about drip system/betta barrack in details, indjo? u made/used one before?


I have been changing fry water this way, specially when breeding in 1g tanks - too many fry in such a small volume of water needs lots of water changes since the day I begin to feed them. I didn't read about it, more of a trial and error process in the way I kept all different fish species through the years.

I have yet to understand water though since I have never found reliable water testers. I've tried all sorts of products from different countries . . . but never tried buying online. None seems to be reliable.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

indjo said:


> I have been changing fry water this way, specially when breeding in 1g tanks - too many fry in such a small volume of water needs lots of water changes since the day I begin to feed them. I didn't read about it, more of a trial and error process in the way I kept all different fish species through the years.
> 
> I have yet to understand water though since I have never found reliable water testers. I've tried all sorts of products from different countries . . . but never tried buying online. None seems to be reliable.


OIC, never tried 1g for breeding before, I usually use around 3g. I usually just put IAL, never tried any water conditioner before but vitamins..and I think Azoo is quite good (fries grow somewhat faster when I use it ), too bad, I can only find it in Jakarta, so I don't use it much lately


----------

